# eaton m90 supercharger question



## wa92GTI (Oct 27, 2001)

i saw some people talking aobut puting one on a 2.0l, and was wondering how easy the instalation was? is it a custom job, or is it relativly easy to make work? if any one knows what it would take to make it work please let me know.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: eaton m90 supercharger question (wa92GTI)*

"Easy" is a relative term. It takes some creativity and fabrication skills from what I've gathered. I haven't been down this road just yet, but it's in the works.........


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: eaton m90 supercharger question (wa92GTI)*

joeZX6 has put an M62 on his G60 Corrado (and he has put together a kit for others). He's able to get 18 psi out of it. How much boost do you want to make?
Keep in mind, the bigger the charger, the more parasitic power loss to drive the charger. If you're starting with a big V8, then the M90 makes sense, but when starting with a 115 hp in-line 4, I think the M62 is the most you want to do.


----------



## Fsmith010 (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: eaton m90 supercharger question (JettaRed)*

I heard you lose less hp for a bigger supercharger? If you run the same boost cause it is easier for the bigger charger?


----------



## vausVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: eaton m90 supercharger question (Fsmith010)*

a bigger charger will produce more boost efficiently and create less heat doing so. I'm not sure if the parasitic hp loss rises as the charger size increases though.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: eaton m90 supercharger question (Fsmith010)*

Here's the charts for the MP45:








...the MP62:








...and MP90:








As you can see from the charts, the bigger the charger the more power to build boost to a certain level. Again, the bigger chargers are designed for bigger engines and need to move more air _volume_. An MP45 probably couldn't spin fast enough to build 10 psi for an eight cylinder car.


----------



## samrabbit (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: eaton m90 supercharger question (JettaRed)*

m90s rule. that's the bottom line.
skip the charts. they are deceiving. you are looking at non intercooled data.
parasitic drag don't matter if you make more boost. the hp gain easily offsets the drag. get it?
and 10psi at idle is nice.








ps. the big hp is in the 20 and up psi range.


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: eaton m90 supercharger question (samrabbit)*

hey sam ...u running a 4.27 r+p?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: eaton m90 supercharger question (samrabbit)*

quote:[HR][/HR]m90s rule. that's the bottom line.
skip the charts. they are deceiving. you are looking at non intercooled data.
parasitic drag don't matter if you make more boost. the hp gain easily offsets the drag. get it?
and 10psi at idle is nice.








ps. the big hp is in the 20 and up psi range. [HR][/HR]​You're right. The charts are a little misleading. You don't hold a constant boost through out the rpms. I think you have to pick a point on the graphs and compare.
For example, I build 10 psi at 6500 rpms. With my pulley, that's about 14,950 charger rpms. On the MP45, that requires about 25 hp. On the MP62, 35 hp. And on the MP90 (the chart stops at 14,000 rpms), over 50 hp. But that's all assuming they make 10 psi at the same rpm, which probably isn't the case. So, I really don't know if it's more or less hp between the chargers.
Joe, what rpms do you build 10 psi?


----------



## samrabbit (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: eaton m90 supercharger question (JettaRed)*

even if you give up 50 hp to run the thing, isnt it worth to have as much psi as you can handle?
I got 10 at idle, 22 by 1700, and into the 30s from 5000 on.
just cut and past the low mid stuck wastegate small turbo dyno graph with the biggest turbo mid/high rpm dyno graph, and that's what you got with an m90.
I"m working on some indestructible cheap m90 brackets for a sellect few that want max boost for dragracing purposes..
the dirty dozen.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: eaton m90 supercharger question (samrabbit)*

you bumped a 4 year old thread to say that? lol 
by the way, would love to see a dyno of yoru fire pump.


_Modified by TBT-PassatG60 at 4:53 PM 8-23-2006_


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: eaton m90 supercharger question (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
You're right. The charts are a little misleading. You don't hold a constant boost through out the rpms. I think you have to pick a point on the graphs and compare.
For example, I build 10 psi at 6500 rpms. With my pulley, that's about 14,950 charger rpms. On the MP45, that requires about 25 hp. On the MP62, 35 hp. And on the MP90 (the chart stops at 14,000 rpms), over 50 hp. But that's all assuming they make 10 psi at the same rpm, which probably isn't the case. So, I really don't know if it's more or less hp between the chargers.


There's one thing you need to consider.... the volume of air that needs to be moved in order to produce the psi, versus the RPM's needed to generate it.
For example, if the M45 needs to be spinning at 15K RPM to make 10 psi, the M90 which displaces double the amount of air per revolution would need to spin at 7.5K rpm to make 10 psi. Given what you've said about the parasitic drag, it's apples to apples comparision at that point. The ONLY difference would be that since the m90 isn't spinning as fast as the M45, the cahrger will be cooler, and considerably so.
The assumption is using these chargers on the same motor (like a G60 stock trim), and doing the comparision side by side, removing one set up to install the other and do the same test. The area of the boost hose isn't changing, but the amount of air being displaced is.


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: eaton m90 supercharger question (samrabbit)*

How do u answer a question 4 years later








What sort of power do u make at 30psi??


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: eaton m90 supercharger question (rossmc1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rossmc1* »_How do u answer a question 4 years later








What sort of power do u make at 30psi?? 


Wer weiss wirklich?......
About the q of power @ 30 psi, who really knows. That would depend on so many variables it's not close to funny, like RPM of charger used (which is the reason why I'm using the M90 over the M62, less spin but same boost means coller charge air temps), intercooling set up, fueling, ECU tuning, and others, these few just to name a few biggies.


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: eaton m90 supercharger question (swingwing205)*

Was asking the guy who bumped the thread,who stated he ran 30psi at 5000rpm just wondering what sort of power he made,i know there is many variables but since he is actually running that he must have dyno'd it at some point and know what he making(hope it doesnt take 4 years for an answer)lol


_Modified by rossmc1 at 11:50 PM 8-31-2006_


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: eaton m90 supercharger question (rossmc1)*

Anyone who's got an Eaton M62/M90 dyno, post it up!!! Give specs to what you're setup is and how much boost etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iceman666 (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: eaton m90 supercharger question (joeZX6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joeZX6* »_hey sam ...u running a 4.27 r+p?

this is how old this post is...joezx6 actually posted in it!!!


----------

